# Anniversary ideas?



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Me and wifes anniversary is next month, 15th. I am trying to be ahead of the game and do something romantic or something for her. She has never worn any lingerie I have bought her to my disappointment, but I may try again. Maybe an overnight trip to nice hotel with a nice dinner? I really need help here. I read where someone made up index cards with things planned out for the day and evening but I am not sure she would go for that. Any help appreciated, hope I posted this in an ok place too.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Gift yeah??? I am not good at that but I have some time to figure something out. I have been searching hotels around my area and have not had much luck with honeymoon type hotels. Except Sybaris which is pretty pricey but way cool, thanx for ideas.:scratchhead:


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

It depends on her personality type.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Tomboy type, fun when you get her out and going. Getting her out is hard sometimes, reads constantly.....uhhhh


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I would let her choose the subject and then you can plan all the details as a surprise.

For instance, ask her if she would rather 
1. go on a weekend trip together - a romantic weekend or an athletic one.
2. go to one of those couples retreats 
3. get a nice piece of jewelry or other gift
4. have a nice romantic dinner out and stay home
5. stay home just the two of you
6. have a get together or small party

Any way, you get the picture. Once she voices what she would like to do, then you can make all the plans and it will still be a surprise but it will also be what she wants.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If she isn't wearing the lingerie or asking for it, then don't buy it. That's a gift for you, not her


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

JustHer said:


> I would let her choose the subject and then you can plan all the details as a surprise.
> 
> For instance, ask her if she would rather
> 1. go on a weekend trip together - a romantic weekend or an athletic one.
> ...


good one:smthumbup:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

you are right that girl.....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Start off by buying a bouquet of flowers. Or if there are a lot of wildflowers, you can pick them instead. 

If your plans change where don't go out to celebrate, make her favorite dinner and set the table nicely with candles.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

not the best cook but maybe....


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

We are celebrating our 5th this month...we decided to go to an intimate B & B on a lake. We found one that has a fireplace, cozy loft, breakfast in bed (they have a special pass-through opening in the wall) fire pit outside, claw tub, shower for two, movies and a long dock with a private table. They have kayaks and I'm bringing my Stand Up Paddle Board. We are bringing all the food and wine for lunch and supper, we will cook it together in our aprons and nothin' else...We are there for 2 nights, so should be great! Just an idea....


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

edbopc said:


> Me and wifes anniversary is next month, 15th. I am trying to be ahead of the game and do something romantic or something for her. She has never worn any lingerie I have bought her to my disappointment, but I may try again. Maybe an overnight trip to nice hotel with a nice dinner? I really need help here. I read where someone made up index cards with things planned out for the day and evening but I am not sure she would go for that. Any help appreciated, hope I posted this in an ok place too.


Yes you do need help here edbopc. Lingerie and hotel would be a great gift from her to you but not the other way around. Cmon you've been married for 15 years. Has she not mentioned wanting something when you guys were in a store. That's what you should get her. It's her knowing you picked up on her wanting something and then getting it for her that matters.

Ok if she just flat out doesn't give you hints then ask her. Tell her now in advance. It's the same idea that you're thinking about her. Any gift to her leading up to sex for you just isn't saying that at all.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Interestingly enough I was just about to post this same question. I outdid myself last year from the flowers at her work, card and candy on her pillow when she got home and dinner at her favorite restaurant that I personally could take or leave. It got little more than a yawn out of her.

She asked me last week what we are doing and I suggested we get away. She does not want to do that. Has some weak excuse that she has an obligation (not true there are many that would take over for her). I am really inclined to do nothing because nothing I ever do is good enough.

I wish you well OP


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well so far message in a bottle to start I like and I think she would, like the b & b idea too, still thinkin.....


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

RClawson said:


> Interestingly enough I was just about to post this same question. I outdid myself last year from the flowers at her work, card and candy on her pillow when she got home and dinner at her favorite restaurant that I personally could take or leave. It got little more than a yawn out of her.
> 
> She asked me last week what we are doing and I suggested we get away. She does not want to do that. Has some weak excuse that she has an obligation (not true there are many that would take over for her). I am really inclined to do nothing because nothing I ever do is good enough.
> 
> I wish you well OP


Are you speaking HER love language?


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry for the drama. I will do something. Her love language is flatline across the board. She smirked at me after she took it. In other words it is stupid in her eyes. 

Let's not hijack the OP's thread.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I like the b and b idea, looking at them on the net....


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

What does she like?

My wife likes shiny things like you wouldn't believe


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

What about recreating a date that you had before you were married? Or a scavenger hunt of romantic places you've been together, like first date, first kiss, where you said I love you for the first time?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Boottothehead said:


> What about recreating a date that you had before you were married? Or a scavenger hunt of romantic places you've been together, like first date, first kiss, where you said I love you for the first time?


That is a great idea!


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't take any credit for it. Someone my husband works with proposed that way. I just think it's such a wonderful romantic idea.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

not bad!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Crystal dolphin, that's where I am at. She likes dolphins. I am ruling out Sybaris even though she loves pools. Need a romantic cabin in mid to southern Indiana.......


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

RClawson said:


> Interestingly enough I was just about to post this same question. I outdid myself last year from the flowers at her work, card and candy on her pillow when she got home and dinner at her favorite restaurant that I personally could take or leave. It got little more than a yawn out of her.
> 
> She asked me last week what we are doing and I suggested we get away. She does not want to do that. Has some weak excuse that she has an obligation (not true there are many that would take over for her). I am really inclined to do nothing because nothing I ever do is good enough.
> 
> I wish you well OP


well after planning night out and hotel for a surprise she is pissed I did not discuss it with her first, its all off, 150 buck hotel room if anyone wants it , too late to cancel, silence here now, I give up


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sorry your gift wasn't well received. Maybe she doesn't know the time and thought you put into it. Perhaps you should show her this thread to let her know that this gesture wasn't a last minute gift, but something you really were wanting to surprise her with.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Boottothehead said:


> I'm sorry your gift wasn't well received. Maybe she doesn't know the time and thought you put into it. Perhaps you should show her this thread to let her know that this gesture wasn't a last minute gift, but something you really were wanting to surprise her with.


She has no clue I am on tam, she would flip


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

What is the matter with these women we have married with heartless souls. I decided to ask this year rather than get the annoyed look of why did I do such and such? 

I suggested we have a weekend get away in the city about a half hour away we like to hang in. Her response "Why would we go there"? The next day she told me that she was considering going with her colleagues for a relaxing weekend at a cabin that one of her friends family owns. Did I mind? How could I? Would not want her to be unhappy after all right? Her love language? I would guess it would be cruelty. Yep that is it emotional cruelty. She seems to have mastered it.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

By the way we did something this year for our anniversary but I cannot even remember what it was. I think it is better this way. Edbopc you did nothing wrong. Your SO and mine could learn a bit about learning to be gracious. Mine was raised better but is a bit full of herself I am afraid.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know what her problem is, still silent here, separate beds


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife is always happy with money... you can't lose!


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

Boottothehead said:


> What about recreating a date that you had before you were married? Or a scavenger hunt of romantic places you've been together, like first date, first kiss, where you said I love you for the first time?


Oh, I would love that. Been married 23 years and wish my husband put thought into anniversary gifts! I like to hear all these fun ideas. I might have to leave this thread open on my ipad for him to accidentally see!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Abc123wife said:


> Oh, I would love that. Been married 23 years and wish my husband put thought into anniversary gifts! I like to hear all these fun ideas. I might have to leave this thread open on my ipad for him to accidentally see!


hope he has better luck than me


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

edbopc said:


> well after planning night out and hotel for a surprise she is pissed I did not discuss it with her first, its all off, 150 buck hotel room if anyone wants it , too late to cancel, silence here now, I give up


What did she say and why is she pissed? :scratchhead:


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I don't know what her problem is, still silent here, separate beds


Tell her you in no way wanted to hurt her with all this, you just wanted to something for this year very special to surprise her and that if she will talk to you about it, you would really still like to go and enjoy the weekend together. Let her think in some way it's her idea/choice too. Don't feed into her silence with your own, I would love for my DH to do this for us!

Good Luck and Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Julzwife (Feb 23, 2013)

You mentioned that she likes to read, you could
have bought her a book or a Kindle, if she doesn't already have one, so that she can read as many books as she wants. And topped it up with a one year premium membership on Amazon.
The other alternative would just have been to ask her flat out what she wanted.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

She was mad cause I did not discuss it with her first, women,,,,we r ok for now. She also wants to go with more people which is fine with me. Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## mrsmanhatten (Apr 21, 2012)

Definitely a bed and breakfast! A cozy fire, a bubble bath, maybe a candle, and strawberries. What more can a girl want?


----------

